# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  laminated hardwood panels, whats the story??

## wozzzzza

looking a Bunnings website Interbuild 2200 x 600 x 26mm FSC Oiled Karri Laminated Panel
$99, hardwood panel, I called up my local timber yard and they want over $500 for the same thing.
what gives? why is Bunnings soo cheap??
is it crap?? I want to build some indoor bedside tables from it, will Bunnings stuff be ok??

----------


## OBBob

Massive buying power combined with a lower spec quality would be my guess. They look ok, as always they need to be treated properly and well coated. I know someone that just used it for benchtops and they look great. I would've though it'd be good for bedside tables.

----------


## wozzzzza

ok so its worth giving a go then??

----------


## woodbe

We bought an unfinished solid Beech benchtop from Bunnings to make some shelves. I think it was a bit thicker, but the planks were not as wide as that one. Turned out great with a clear matt finish. 
I don't think you could go wrong with that for the price.

----------


## pippin88

I bought the acacia one. I rifled through the stack to find a panel I liked. 
A bit of sanding with a random orbital sander and welded up some legs and it came out great. Made a nice long desk. 
Bunch of coats of homebrew Danish Oil.

----------

